# Friday 22nd. Weathers great. Have car will travel



## Captainron (Feb 21, 2019)

Looking to get out and have a knock somewhere tomorrow seeing how the weather is so nice. Preferably a links course 

Anyone have a space going spare?


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 21, 2019)

Well I'm up in Wigan, so if you could possibly travel in the opposite direction to that I'd be well chuffed...


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 21, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Looking to get out and have a knock somewhere tomorrow seeing how the weather is so nice. Preferably a links course

Anyone have a space going spare?
		
Click to expand...

Finch Golf Tour have spaces @ Royal St David's tomorrow from 10:40.

Singles comp, thought better want Â£45


----------



## rosecott (Feb 21, 2019)

Captainron said:



			Looking to get out and have a knock somewhere tomorrow seeing how the weather is so nice. Preferably a links course

Anyone have a space going spare?
		
Click to expand...

I'd invite you to join with our Seniors tomorrow but there are 2 problems:

Heathland, not links.

Course is too short for you, if you connect you'll be back in Lincolnshire.

PS your flaky putting would be exposed on our greens.


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2019)

After whoring yourself out, any success in getting a game sorted? ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Captainron (Feb 21, 2019)

I have been taken pity on


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 21, 2019)

Captainron said:



			I have been taken pity on 

Click to expand...

I feel for the poor sod, anyone we know.....


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 21, 2019)

Shamima Begum has a pairs partner.......


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 22, 2019)

Piers Morgan is always looking for a partner.. That way you'd be only marginally the most annoying player in your group...

Happy to help...


----------



## Stuart_C (Feb 22, 2019)

Liverbirdie said:



			Shamima Begum has a pairs partner.......
		
Click to expand...

she'd be appalled by his lack of etiquette and chop him up after 3 holes ðŸ˜


----------

